# exhaust manifold



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

has any one had to put a new manifold on there jeep with the 4.0 an if so which is the best to get looking a one but not sure about it because ive never seen a manifold with bellows on it heres a pic of what im talking about


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

They put those flex bellows in because 4.0 manifolds are notorious for cracking due to flexing....


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

thats what i was thinkin but wasnt sure if it was gonna restict the flow or not but i think im gonna order it


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

nicks_xj;1373265 said:


> thats what i was thinkin but wasnt sure if it was gonna restict the flow or not but i think im gonna order it


nah it shouldn't restrict the flow much and I cant tell you how many factory manifolds I have replaced or welded..


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I can tell you I installed that same stainless steel design as you are showing and it lasted about 15K miles and 2 years of plowing. Think twice before buying that. Spend a few more bucks and get a better one.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

i think i got a leak some where or maybe just normal jeep sounds its louder when it starts and quiets down. that damn area right near the transmission as it comes down looks like someone took a hammer to it . but everyone says its normal because the exhaust system is so stiff i guess it crushed in on itself. idk........


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive had a a few "failures" due to worn motor mounts when pushing heavy. Twists rusted exhaust pipe pretty easily. Nice and load lets my clients know we were there.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

i can see the crack in the manifold i tried to seal it up with some stuff my cousin gets at his shop and it worked for two weeks then just blew apart two days ago and now it loud as hell



ppandr;1374437 said:


> Nice and load lets my clients know we were there.


most of my accounts know i've been there because i put a flowmaster 40 series with duals on my jeep and there neighbors thy telling me not to come so early to clear the drives because my exhaust it too loud and it wakes them up


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Wasn't planning on making this my first post but here goes. 

I'm a Jeep guy and the main problem with the broken exhaust headers is that the engine mounts are worn or broken. If you are going to be putting strain on the drivetrain other than highway driving (which plowing or offroading are) then you need to upgrade to a stronger than OEM engine mount. Look into Brown Dog or MORE engine mounts which will keep your replacement header from cracking. The cheap headers from autopartsnetwork.com or ebay.com will last just fine if the engine mount issue is solved.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

WhitePlowr;1373452 said:


> i think i got a leak some where or maybe just normal jeep sounds its louder when it starts and quiets down. that damn area right near the transmission as it comes down looks like someone took a hammer to it . but everyone says its normal because the exhaust system is so stiff i guess it crushed in on itself. idk........


If you have a Cherokee (XJ) then that dent is supposed to be there. It comes in the downtube from the factory to clearance part of the suspension. I'm not sure if other Jeep platforms have the same indentation or not.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Real common on these rigs. I welded up our G/C manifold once, it cracked a while later, then I finally replaced it. Still isn't that great. Mine has a really heavy mounting plate on it that I see this one doesn't have. I didn't know about the ones with the expansion tubes. My 87 plow truck has the expansion type on it, I think it's original. I'd go with you are looking at if I were doing it again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That was added to try to prevent the cracking that was common in the early models. We keep an extra around just for that reason.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

i talked to a couple people about the diffrence in the manifolds and everyone kept telling me if your gonna be plowing to get a good manifold not a cheap one and i found one thats fairly priced so its ordered and now just gotta find time to put it on heres a pic


----------

